

Decide On A Startup Idea That Will Make You Happy - ruidelgado
http://ruidelgado.com/2013/11/18/startup-idea-you-love/

======
ruidelgado
If you love your startup idea, you will be more likely to succeed. Make sure
you decide on an idea that will make you happy, because you'll need that when
it gets tough.

